# You know your family is obsessed..



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

When your big screen tv goes out... and your mom goes:

"*If you used the frame, and built it into a tank.. that would be a wicked fish tank or snake tank*."

When I still had my dad around, we once took a tv, took out the insides and made an anole tank... then took the frame from a table and made it into a tank for our iguana. I'm glad to hear i'm not the only weird one xD


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

LOL! that is cool!


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

lol nice. My old clunker of a TV is about to go dead... if I only had a place to put it...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have made dozens of aquariums from old console style TV's..made a lot of money with them..


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I can imagine. A TV style aquarium would look cool. Wish I could turn the TV in my room into an aquarium. Unfortunately, me and my sister still use it. How else would we watch old movies? (well, how would I watch them. She's more into newer movies, not old B&W). Ah, someday, someday, you will be mine TV....


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

What would be really cool is a computer monitor turned into a fish tank, you know one of the big ones not a flat screen of course.


----------

